# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server > Management Studio >  reporting service in sql server 2008

## elahe1364

سلام دوستان
من به تازگی کار با sql server 2008 را شروع کردم
یه مطلب کوتاهی خوندم در مورد reporting service.
میخواستم ببینم من میتونم به جای استفاده از crystal report در یک برنامه application به زبان  C#‎ از این سرویس استفاده کنم؟

----------


## adinochestva

بلی ولی یک مقدار پیچیده تر هست

----------


## elahe1364

آیا مزیتی نسبت به crystal مثل افزایش سرعت داره که ارزش این پیچیدگی رو داشته باشه؟

ممکنه چند تا sample برام بذارید؟

----------


## amin727

http://msftrsprodsamples.codeplex.com/
تو 2008 از IIS بینیاز شده و موتور اصلی بازنویسی شده که در نتیجه راندمان به طور چشمگیری افزایش پیدا کرده

----------


## juve2008

البته بهترین مزیتی که داره تینکه گزارشات بروی خود سرور قرار میگیره و نیازی نیست که فایل های گزارش در کنار برنامه قرار بگیره.در ضمن به صورت local هم میشه از گزارشات استفاده کرد

----------

